# IBS and back pain



## Linagirl14 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello. I've had digestive issues for as long as I can remember. I was diagnosed with GERD in 2006 and with IBS in 2012. I've had an endoscopy which showed the valve in my esophagus is very weak so that's why I get persistent GERD.

In 2012 I also started getting leg and back pain seemingly out of nowhere. It was so intense I was sure I pulled something or injured my back. My dr told me to ice it and take advil but the pain persisted and got worse. I ended up going through physical therapy, getting scans and blood work, even an MRI. No one could explain the pain but they said I could have pinched a nerve or aggravated something from all the running I used to do. I didn't really buy that since the pain was so bad and had lasted so long. I went back time and again to the dr who then sent me to get a pelvic US thinking there could be a problem there, but again nothing was found.

I'm lucky if I can sleep through the night without waking up in horrible pain and having to take advil. I usually have to make a choice between sleeping or staying up all night in agony. I have never experienced pain like this in my life. It is unbearable.

I have a suspicion it could be related to my IBS since I get severely constipated and bloated. I started the elimination phase of the fodmap diet about 2 weeks ago and I must say that I've seen some improvement both in my digestion and my back pain. Am I crazy? Is it common for these 2 things to be related? I don't want to get my hopes up if its just a fluke, but really crossing my fingers that this is the answer for me.

I don't want to rely on pain killers the rest of my life (I'm only 29!). Has anyone else gone through this horrible agonizing back pain (and/or leg, hips)? I'd love to talk to anyone out there who is going through this.


----------



## spanglish (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi 
No you are not crazy after having IBS most of my life on and off it as now settled down,but taking its place is chronic pelvic pain syndrome or pudendal nerve problems that causes me pain down my left leg and other related places.
The medical profession have no idea about this and will be no help,if you find a doctor that will under stand and help you you will be very lucky.
Good luck and hope you learn to manage it like I have best regards Terry.


----------



## Linagirl14 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi Terry,

Thanks for your reply. How have you been able to best manage your symptoms?

I too get horrible pelvic pain and pain radiating down my left side. I've been doing yoga for about a year and sometimes it seems to help but not always. I think more than anything it helps me relax.

How were you able to alleviate your IBS symptoms? I'm about to start the re introduction phase for fodmaps and I'm a little overwhelmed.

My primary dr really tries and I know she wants to help but she doesn't know what to do so she has referred me to all kinds of specialists. I did like the gastro dr I saw because he really took the time to listen to me and acknowledged that IBS affects your whole body and well being. He's the one who originally suggested low fodmaps. He also tested me for celiac which came back negative. I'm thinking I may go back to him because he seems to be one of the more knowledgeable doctors I've seen.


----------

